# Acrylic vs Glass



## Superflysnuka (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if there are any major differences between acrylic and glass enclosures, and why any one would favor one over the other. thanks!


----------



## jdl (Aug 14, 2012)

I prefer acrylic due to it being lighter and less likely to break if dropped.  You can also drill holes in it if you need airflow.  The downside is it yellows with age and scratches easier.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't forget polypropylene (sterlite/rubbermade) . Cheap , easy to clean , almost unbreakable and very stackable .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Aug 15, 2012)

Glass is heavier, breakable and less modifiable.
Plastic is lighter, scratchable and uglier.

I'm currently using 2 glass terrariums, a few KKs and some vials. In future, I'll probably use glass enclosures for my display Ts, KKs and vials for others


----------



## Ludedor24 (Aug 15, 2012)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Don't forget polypropylene (sterlite/rubbermade) . Cheap , easy to clean , almost unbreakable and very stackable .


I agree with this... only downside is clarity, my next choice is acrylic...as said can make holes easily in them and much lighter , glass would be third. Glass is good in large sizes as you would have clarity and cost would be cheaper compared to an eqal sized acrylic (5gallon+)


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Glass is heavier, breakable and less modifiable.
> Plastic is lighter, scratchable and uglier.
> 
> I'm currently using 2 glass terrariums, a few KKs and some vials. In future, I'll probably use glass enclosures for my display Ts, KKs and vials for others


Actually, aside from the fact that it can get scratches if you don't pay attention, I love the acryl enclosures for the light weight and cleanliness (sp). Glass seems to get more easily dirty than acryl for some unknown reason?


----------



## poisoned (Aug 15, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Actually, aside from the fact that it can get scratches if you don't pay attention, I love the acryl enclosures for the light weight and cleanliness (sp). Glass seems to get more easily dirty than acryl for some unknown reason?


I think it's just more visible on glass. Most KKs I buy are already scratched a little, but I don't really care that much. I'd love to buy some from tarantulacages.com, but price+shipping to Europe is just over my budget.
Storm76, do you know of any similar enclosures made in Europe?


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

poisoned said:


> I think it's just more visible on glass. Most KKs I buy are already scratched a little, but I don't really care that much. I'd love to buy some from tarantulacages.com, but price+shipping to Europe is just over my budget.
> Storm76, do you know of any similar enclosures made in Europe?


There IS a shop in the UK that makes them, but I need to figure out the webpage again. Plus, I don't know if they ship EU wide...aside that, you can only import via tarantulacages.com or jamiestarantulas.com

For my 4 cages I paid $100 shipping PLUS item and import taxes here on top of that...so yeah NOT cheap, but worth it nevertheless.


----------



## Tarac (Aug 15, 2012)

Why not build your own?  It's super easy and very fun for those who like instant gratification.  Tons of posts and online tutorials about how to solvent weld acrylic and related polymers.  Cost me $27.71 USD to make two large enclosures.  I made one for L. violaceopes and one for T. stirmi, the former is an AF and the latter is maturing but already ~18+ cm.  It took less than two hours to make them both to completion.

I have made a number of other smaller enclosures as well, even cheaper because you can use thinner acrylic.  As soon as my T's outgrow those AMAC style boxes that so many of us use I build them a new one.  

I get parts (hinges, latches, etc.) from US Plastics but I bet there is a European dealer of similar items out there.  Weld with a methylene chloride based solvent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Aug 15, 2012)

Tarac said:


> Why not build your own?  It's super easy and very fun for those who like instant gratification.  Tons of posts and online tutorials about how to solvent weld acrylic and related polymers.  Cost me $27.71 USD to make two large enclosures.  I made one for L. violaceopes and one for T. stirmi, the former is an AF and the latter is maturing but already ~18+ cm.  It took less than two hours to make them both to completion.
> 
> I have made a number of other smaller enclosures as well, even cheaper because you can use thinner acrylic.  As soon as my T's outgrow those AMAC style boxes that so many of us use I build them a new one.
> 
> I get parts (hinges, latches, etc.) from US Plastics but I bet there is a European dealer of similar items out there.  Weld with a methylene chloride based solvent.


I'd love to, but I really don't have time, tools and a proper place to work at the moment. I'm moving in November, so maybe then


----------



## Tarac (Aug 15, 2012)

It's sooooo easy though.  It takes about 20-30 minutes to solvent weld, only requires a 50-100mL bottle of methylene chloride, which is practically a lifetime supply, and a syringe tip applicator and the hinges and latches.  I get a glass shop to cut my acrylic.  The whole "welding" package takes up a space less than the size of a shoe box.  So it doesn't take very much time or space at all.  Try it, you'll love it.  You can use the enclosure within the hour, just rinse and fill with appropriate and substrate and furniture.  If you have space for the cage then you have enough space to make one.  Nothing like messy silicone and glass construction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superflysnuka (Aug 15, 2012)

Tarac said:


> It's sooooo easy though.  It takes about 20-30 minutes to solvent weld, only requires a 50-100mL bottle of methylene chloride, which is practically a lifetime supply, and a syringe tip applicator and the hinges and latches.  I get a glass shop to cut my acrylic.  The whole "welding" package takes up a space less than the size of a shoe box.  So it doesn't take very much time or space at all.  Try it, you'll love it.  You can use the enclosure within the hour, just rinse and fill with appropriate and substrate and furniture.  If you have space for the cage then you have enough space to make one.  Nothing like messy silicone and glass construction.


Do you happen to have a link to the site you used? I would definitly look into that. spretty much the desicion of picking a acrylic home vs a glass home is all personal preference, no real pros and cons besides its lighter or it scartches easier?


----------



## grayzone (Aug 15, 2012)

Superflysnuka said:


> pretty much the desicion of picking a acrylic home vs a glass home is all personal preference, no real pros and cons besides its lighter or it scartches easier?


 EXACTLY..i recommend getting a BUNCH OF TS, and housing some in each type You decide what ya like best:wink:


----------



## Tarac (Aug 15, 2012)

Superflysnuka said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the site you used? I would definitly look into that. spretty much the desicion of picking a acrylic home vs a glass home is all personal preference, no real pros and cons besides its lighter or it scartches easier?


Yes, here it is:

http://www.usplastic.com/

They have all kinds of acrylic items- hinges, pulls, knobs, latches, etc.  They also have solvent for welding and applicators.  In addition to this, if you are like most of T people and have more Ts than you do bones in your body (OK, maybe not _quite_ that many... yet) they have those popular acrylic containers- AMAC style, both small lid and deep lid- we like to modify for our slings and smaller species at the best price I have found.  The caveat is that you have to buy an entire case, usually 15-20 on average depending on the size.  But they are much cheaper this way, around 1/2 the price of buying them from the container store for example.

Check it out, lots of awesome things to give you ideas for new enclosures.  Look at youtube for tutorials of how to do the actual construction.  There is at least one other thread on here where I wrote about it before as well, try the search.


----------



## Dr Who (Aug 15, 2012)

Superflysnuka said:


> Do you happen to have a link to the site you used? I would definitly look into that. spretty much the desicion of picking a acrylic home vs a glass home is all personal preference, no real pros and cons besides its lighter or it scartches easier?


search for ''How to make an acrylic tarantula terrarium'' on youtube
It's an excellent 3part demo 

You're Welcome


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 15, 2012)

Acrylic seems to hold humidity better then glass, as far as my experience goes.


----------



## goodoldneon (Aug 15, 2012)

Dr Who said:


> search for ''How to make an acrylic tarantula terrarium'' on youtube
> It's an excellent 3part demo
> 
> You're Welcome


Sweet - thank you for sharing - that looks like something even I could pull off.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 15, 2012)

Honestly I like them both. I have no lean towards one or the other. They both work great and house my Ts nicely. Glass looks better over time but acrylic is modifiable. I like using glass on my adult Ts and acrylic for the younger ones. No need in spending more money on Ts you are going to rehouse in the future. PLus most glass enclosures will be too big for slings/juvies unless you use a jar or something. Which I don't like using.


----------



## Superflysnuka (Aug 15, 2012)

grayzone said:


> EXACTLY..i recommend getting a BUNCH OF TS, and housing some in each type You decide what ya like best:wink:


I like your thinking, an exuse for me to get more Ts. I love it!


----------



## thespiderguy (Aug 17, 2012)

So where do you get your acryllic? Most places I have looked seem to be quite expensive...


----------

